# ECM Mechanika. Remove mushroom for maintenance.



## DevonStan (Sep 19, 2016)

I'll try to be quick.

4 year old machine - light domestic use. Soft water area and filtered water. NO LIMESCALE AT ALL.

Yesterday I removed the E61 lever and cleaned and greased the spindle and cams. It wasn't gunged up but the spindle did benefit from a clean.

Is it honestly worth attempting a bit of a service to the mushroom (top part and bottom part - or just the top part perhaps???)

Youtube videos show TWO chromed nuts on top of the E61 block. My ECM has just ONE. Is that a significant variation?

Is there a service kit for readily available the Mechanika?

To all intents and purposes the machines still works fine - maybe don't fix it if it aint broke.

Ta muchly.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

I'd say worth an inspection but best to have a few spares on hand: Teflon washer for the chrome nut and new o-ring for the bottom of the mushroom, as well as some lube.

The mushroom on the mechanika is different from other E61 groups in that the restrictor and filter are under the chrome nut and fitted into the top of the group sleeve itself. See attachment of the ecm group.









Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## DevonStan (Sep 19, 2016)

Ta for quick reply.

Easy response first ........ i have the Molykote 111 👍

Also I understand what your saying too - which, for me, is a bonus.

But there aren't all that many places that I know to ask for spares. (i.e. the two washers) ... I guess Bella Barista? Or Ferrari in Wales? Espresso Underground say they deal mainly with commercial. In fact when I've asked local coffee maintenance companies (South Devon) they again say they deal only in commercial stuff.

Further thanks. Appreciated.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Yes individual spares can be tricky to find but the spares mentioned should be the same as other E61's. Sadly the cost of these parts is likely less than the postage to send them out!

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## DevonStan (Sep 19, 2016)

OK, I'll contact BB and/or Ferrari first off.

Ta.


----------

